
Show HN: Workplace List – Find the best places to work from - petr-nagy
https://workplacelist.com/#/at/-8.65406,115.13363/zoom/15/bearing/0/pitch/60/style/default/
======
petr-nagy
Hey HN!

I made this crowdsourced map of possible workplaces around the world. Why?
Because I've recently struggled to find a solid venue(s) to do some work:
[https://twitter.com/petrnagy/status/1105366693327458305](https://twitter.com/petrnagy/status/1105366693327458305)
Also, it's a little boring to commute to the same place every day, isn't it?

Cheers!

